# [NPTL] Gros soucis durant   USE="nptlonly" emerge glibc

## gentoonew

Bonjour, 

suite à une obligation de chamgement de linuxthreads à NPTL, je me retrouve

avec l'erreur suivante en emergeant GCC

```
pclinux / # USE="nptl" emerge glibc

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/glibc-2.5 to /

 * glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * i386 CHOSTs are no longer supported.

 * Chances are you don't actually want/need i386.

 * Please read http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1562:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 665:   Called pkg_setup

  glibc-2.5.ebuild, line 1032:   Called die

!!! please fix your CHOST

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire...

voici mon make.conf relatif :

```
CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

```

Mais là je suis perdu   :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci à tous

----------

## _Seth_

Salut,

  Ta gentoo est en CHOST=i386 or ce CHOST n'est plus supporté pour intaller les NPTL. Donc, il faut que tu changes ton CHOST et pour cela tu peux suivre le quide qui est ici : Changing the CHOST variable. Malheureusement, il n'est pas traduit en français.

```
 * i386 CHOSTs are no longer supported.

 * Chances are you don't actually want/need i386.

 * Please read http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml 
```

----------

## gentoonew

ok merci jai vu la page mais est ce que ca comporte des risques de tout foutre en l'air   :Rolling Eyes: 

et dois je le passer en i686 ?

----------

## _Seth_

 *gentoonew wrote:*   

>  ok merci jai vu la page mais est ce que ca comporte des risques de tout foutre en l'air  

 

Entièrement d'accord mais comme c'est expliqué dans le guide, tu n'as pas beaucoup de choix possible :

 *Changing CHOST wrote:*   

>  There are certain situations where changing the CHOST is inevitable, e.g. if you want to upgrade to glibc 2.4 which only supports nptl and you find out that your CHOST is i386, which makes it impossible to use nptl. In this case, you don't have a lot of options, and changing CHOST is one of them.

 

J'imagine qu'une autre solution c'est de réinstaller gentoo, ce qui peut être assez rapide si tu sauvegardes bien tout ce qu'il faut. Je suis pas expert là-dedans mais beaucoup de posts parlent des stages 4 ou 5, qui permettent de faciliter la réinstall et de récupérer un système viable rapidement.

 *gentoonew wrote:*   

>  et dois je le passer en i686 ?

 

Ca depend de ton processeur... Si tu n'est pas tout à fait sûr de toi, tu peux lancer cela pour le savoir :

```
$ cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

----------

## boozo

 *gentoonew wrote:*   

> ok merci jai vu la page mais est ce que ca comporte des risques de tout foutre en l'air  
> 
> et dois je le passer en i686 ?

 

A moins qu tu n'ais réellement une très vieille architecture : Oui !

En revanche, le changement de chost n'est pas qqch d'anodin, donc, suis scrupuleusement la doc qui t'a été judiscieusement conseillé par _seth_ ; et pas question de lésiner à 10h de compilation de plus ou de moins dans ce cas là ok ?   :Wink: 

Tiens nous au courant   :Smile: 

----------

## gentoonew

ok merci les gars je men  fout du temps de compilation, et de toute facon je pense quil faut le faire.

mon soucis est juste quil faut comme tu dis que je suive scrupuleusement la doc, donc je risque de poster souvent si j'ai un soucis  :Wink: 

En effet, mon architecture n'est pas des plus neuve :

```

pclinux ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 10

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 1833.216

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up ts

bogomips        : 3669.58

```

Alors, c'est bon pour le i686 ???   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

C'est largement bon. L'architecture 686 date de l'arrivée des Pentium 2 !  :Wink: 

----------

## gentoonew

lol merci je me lance dans la doc  :Rolling Eyes: ....

----------

## _Seth_

 *gentoonew wrote:*   

> En effet, mon architecture n'est pas des plus neuve : 
> 
> ```
> # cat /proc/cpuinfo 
> 
> ...

 

Gentoo n'est pas réservé aux machines de ricers  :Wink:  J'ai à peine mieux que toi et c'est largement suffisant !

```
model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+
```

Ne t'inquètes pas et tiens nous au courant si tu rencontres des difficultés.

----------

## gentoonew

merci a tous depuis toute a lheure ca compile jen suis au paket 3/3 glibC .... pfff c'est long

----------

## ryo-san

lut,

Je ne suis pas pour a la base mais dans ton cas , j'aurais plutot conseillé une reinstallation, qui a mon avis aurait été beaucoup plus rapide en partant d'un stage 3.Tu peux couper le chauffage ...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Je suis comme toi @ryo-san, je pense que dans ce cas la réinstallation n'est pas la plus mauvaise chose dans le cas d'un changement très profond du système.

----------

## gentoonew

carrément... bon ben désolé, javais deja demarré,  et pas envie de tout réinstallé  :Smile: 

donc voici les premiers bug, je vous rapelle que le but etait de passer de linuxthreads a nptl, mais que ca bloquait a un moment  a cause du chost

donc voici toutes les commandes que j'ai faites :

d'apres les tutos suivants : 

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NPTL_avec_un_noyau_2.6_sous_Gentoo#Faire_fonctionner_le_NPTL_sur_des_syst.C3.A8mes_d.C3.A9j.C3.A0_en_fonctionnement

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

```
emerge -C linux-headers
```

puis 

```
emerge gentoo-dev-sources 
```

Ca n'a pas marché, j'ai donc faire un 

```
emerge gentoo-sources2.6*
```

```

pclinux fms # emerge linux26-headers

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "linux26-headers".

```

non trouvé (assez bloquant non ?) alors jai installé un 

```
emerge linux-headers
```

```
USE="nptlonly" emerge glibc
```

Et là j'ai du changer de chost donc: 

```
passé de 386 a 686

emerge -av1 binutils gcc glibc
```

tout s'est bien passé ,  plus de trace de i386

```
env-update && source /etc/profile

emerge -av1 libtool

fix_libtool_files.sh 4.1.1 --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu
```

Reboot

```
USE="nptlonly" emerge glibc
```

c'est passé cette fois, 

reboot

et ben toujours pas de nptl ...

je pense que ca vient de linux26-headers qui n'est pas trouvé par portage :s

et j'ai toujjours ca :

```
pclinux ~ # getconf GNU_LIBPTHREAD_VERSION

linuxthreads-0.10

pclinux ~ #
```

ou encore 

```

pclinux fms # /lib/libc.so.6                                                    GNU C Library stable release version 2.5, by Roland McGrath et al.

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.

There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A

PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

Compiled by GNU CC version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3).

Compiled on a Linux 2.6.17 system on 2007-02-25.

Available extensions:

        C stubs add-on version 2.1.2

        crypt add-on version 2.1 by Michael Glad and others

        Gentoo patchset 1.3.2

        GNU Libidn by Simon Josefsson

        GNU libio by Per Bothner

        linuxthreads-0.10 by Xavier Leroy

        libthread_db work sponsored by Alpha Processor Inc

        NIS(YP)/NIS+ NSS modules 0.19 by Thorsten Kukuk

        Support for some architectures added on, not maintained in glibc core.

        BIND-8.2.3-T5B

Thread-local storage support included.

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/bugs.html>.

```

----------

## Temet

Le paquet s'appelle linux-headers

Taper 

```
USE="truc" emerge machin
```

 est mal!!

Tu vas gentiment me rajouter les flags "nptl" et "nptlonly" dans ton make.conf.

Ensuite, tu me fais un "emerge -NDuav world" ... et ça devrait le faire  :Very Happy: 

EDIT : le how to que tu suis date de 2004 et est complètement inutile! Les gentoo-dev-sources, ça n'existe même plus!

Le paquet s'appelle linux-headers et non linux26-headers car le noyau stable est le 2.6 depuis des lustres (bon dans l'industrie ils utilisent beaucoup encore le 2.4, mais pas ici  :Wink: ).

Enfin bref, claque les deux flags et mets le bouzin à jour.Last edited by Temet on Sun Feb 25, 2007 9:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gentoonew

ok je suivais le tuto moi :s

de toute facon, dans mon make j'ai déjà ca.....

mais jai pas fait de emerge world

```
pclinux fms # emerge -pNDuav world

>>> --pretend disables --ask... removing --ask from options.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmp4v2-1.5.0.1 [1.4.1] 4,714 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1 [2.1.5] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20060512 [021109-r3] USE="ipv6 -doc -static" 87 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 [2.86-r5] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/init-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.6 [3.4.5-r1] USE="-bash-completion (-ibm) (-selinux)" 325 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3 [1.8.3-r2] USE="berkdb" 224 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.17 [1.0.11] USE="alsa%* -flac% -sqlite% (-static%)" 804 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/lame-3.97 [3.96.1] USE="gtk -debug -mp3rtp%" 1,297 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.2-r1 [0.1.2] USE="-fftw -sndfile" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/faac-1.24-r3 [1.24] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r5 [2.12r-r4] USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt (-selinux) -static" 166 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.2 [2.0.1] USE="ncurses nls spell -debug -justify -minimal -slang -unicode" 1,272 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2-r1 [4.3.2] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9 [1.12.6] USE="-bootstrap -build -static -unicode" 214 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r2 [3.2.2-r1] USE="-no-old-linux" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-104-r11 [103] USE="(-selinux)" 184 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20061027.2 [20050804] 92 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.27 [2.6.26] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -test" 4,484 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.19 [4.18] USE="python" 534 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.31  USE="perl python -doc -guile -java -lua -mono -ocaml -php -pike -ruby -tcl -tk" 4,080 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2 [2.3.2-r1] USE="xml%* -doc" 1,249 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.15 [1.14-r1] USE="jpeg python zlib -tiff" 760 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.5.4-r1 [0.5.4] USE="jpeg zlib -cjk" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.1_rc2 [1.3.1_rc1] USE="ipv6 mysql ncurses nls pam ssl tcpd -acl -authfile -clamav -hardened -ifsession -ldap -noauthunix -opensslcrypt -postgres -radius -rewrite (-selinux) -shaper -sitemisc -softquota -vroot -xinetd" 1,481 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1-r1 [4.5_p1] USE="X pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.2.6 [1.2.4] USE="X -debug% -directfb -doc -glitz -svg (-png%*)" 2,904 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.7 [2.12.4-r1] USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 2,833 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.19 [0.18-r1] 582 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.11 [0.10.8] 1,826 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.10-r1 [0.3.6-r1] USE="-doc%" 841 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.11 [0.10.8] USE="X alsa oss xv -debug -esd" 1,377 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-4.2.2 [4.1.4-r2] USE="cups gif jpeg mysql opengl png zlib -accessibility -dbus% -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib% -mng -nas -nis -odbc -pch% -postgres -qt3support% -sqlite -sqlite3% -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom%" 36,755 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.11 [0.10.4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.11 [0.10.4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.10.3 [0.10.2] 1,139 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.11 [0.10.4-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.11 [0.10.4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.11 [0.10.4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r8 [3.5.5-r5] USE="alsa arts cups spell ssl -acl -avahi% -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -tiff -utempter -xinerama -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-he" 6 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.5-r2 [3.5.5-r1] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite -xinerama" 8 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kate-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.5] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/nsplugins-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.5] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.1.1-r3 [1.0.1] USE="nls -flac -speex" 931 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.5] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.5] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

Total: 46 packages (44 upgrades, 2 new), Size of downloads: 71,156 kB

```

tu crois que ca va passer avec ca?

----------

## gentoonew

bon c'est lancé.. wait and see

----------

## Temet

Nan ça changera rien ... y a aucun paquet concerné.

Je serais toi je couperais la mise à jour de qt4 et je lui rajouterais le flag "qt3support" ... j'ai du le recompiler pour ça.

J'ai eu du bol, je l'ai compilé sur le core duo avant (15 min) ... et du coup j'ai coupé ma mise à jour sur l'athlon xp 2600+ avant qu'il arrive à qt pour rajouter le flag ... parce que sur l'athlon, c'est pas 15 minutes, mais 1h15!

----------

## gentoonew

bon jarrete la mise a jour tout cour ????

----------

## Temet

Bah oui, ça va pas le tuer.

Sinon, t'aurais du suivre celui là http://gentoo-wiki.com/NPTL qui est à jour!

----------

## gentoonew

ok mais je ne vois pas la difference avec le tuto que j'ai suivi a part le 

emerge --newuse world

----------

## gentoonew

bon jai lancé 

emerge --newuse world

9 paquet mais jai pas vu lesquels

----------

## Temet

Ouais t'as raison, j'ai lu trop vite, il est outdaté aussi! lol (désolé ... soirée difficile hier :x)

Rassure moi, "linux-headers", tu l'as toujours????

----------

## gentoonew

.............

bon je fais quoi là   :Rolling Eyes: 

cest en train de faire le emerge --newuse world

ca a foiré

```
!!! ERROR: sys-apps/file-4.19 failed.

emerge --newuse world! ERROR: sys-apps/file-4.19 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3531:   Called src_compile

  file-4.19.ebuild, line 39:   Called distutils_src_compile

  distutils.eclass, line 38:   Called die

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/file-4.19/temp/build.log'.

```

je sais pas si je lai linux headers oui je pense sinon ke getenv ne me renverai pas ca non ?

----------

## Temet

Ton emerge -N est inutile, t'as aucun paquet concerné par nptl.

Enfin bon, ton système n'est pas à jour, mais c'est pas dramatique.

Regarde voir un "revdep-rebuild", ca va regarder si t'as pas des libs cassées ou trucs du style. Enfin s'il te dit qu'il n'y a rien à réémerger, c'est bon. Sinon, bah laisse le bosser  :Wink: 

----------

## gentoonew

revdep-rebuild -p

bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found

je l"ai installé jai fait un -p pour voir

pclinux fms # revdep-rebuild -p

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.Last edited by gentoonew on Sun Feb 25, 2007 9:42 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Temet

Installe gentoolkit

----------

## DidgeriDude

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

pour avoir la commande revdep-rebuild.

EDIT : Grillé !

EDIT 2 : Ne serait-il pas plus consistant (pour le système) de faire un emerge -e world ??

----------

## gentoonew

désolé , jai edité mon message sur la premiere page, jai installé le toolkit, mais comme tu peux voir les resultats, nothing broken

----------

## boozo

J'ai pas tout saisi là : quel est le problème qui te reste a régler maintenant ?

----------

## Temet

Le problème c'est qu'il devrait être en nptl et qu'il ne l'est pas...

@gentoonew : si tu veux un coup de main...

```
!!! compilation failed 

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 
```

----------

## gentoonew

lol le probleme de départ.

Passer a NPTL au lieu de linuxthreads.

en suivant le tuto, j'ai eu des soucis de compilation, j'ai du changer de chost, et ensuite, en reprenant le tuto pour emerge gcc avec l'option NPTL, 

ca ne ma rien changé apres le reboot, je suis toujours en linuxthreads

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gentoonew

est ce normal que je lise linuxthreads dans le emerge gcc et nulle part de ntpl ?

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/glibc-2.5 to /

 * glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-ports-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-libidn-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-2.5-patches-1.3.2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-linuxthreads-2.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking glibc-2.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.5/work

```

----------

## boozo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Le problème c'est qu'il devrait être en nptl et qu'il ne l'est pas...
> 
> @gentoonew : si tu veux un coup de main...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ouais ok mais a force de parler de tuto différents je ne sais plus de quoi on parle   :Rolling Eyes: 

Là je parle du changement de chost : si tu as tout suivi ce devrait-être bon ; donc fais voir le emerge --info et le equery uses glibc   stp

----------

## gentoonew

ok le changement de CHOST s'est bien passé (pas eu de bug)

```
pclinux ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 25 Feb 2007 08:00:02 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa amr apache2 apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis x86 xml xml2 xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark ati chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
pclinux ~ # equery uses glibc

[ Searching for packages matching glibc... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf                    ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for sys-libs/glibc-2.5 ]

 U I

 - - build          : !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used for creating build images and the first half of bootstrapping [make stage1]

 - - glibc-compat20 : Enable the glibc-compat addon.

 - - glibc-omitfp   : Configure glibc with --enable-omitfp which lets the build system determine when it is safe to use -fomit-frame-pointer

 - - hardened       : activate default security enhancements for toolchain (gcc, glibc, binutils)

 - - multilib       : On 64bit systems, if you want to be able to compile 32bit and 64bit binaries

 + + nls            : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 - - nptl           : Enable support for Native POSIX Threads Library, the new threading module (requires linux-2.6 or better usually)

 - - nptlonly       : Disables building the linuxthreads fallback in glibc ebuilds that support building both linuxthreads and nptl.

 - - profile        : Adds profile support to builds of packages (will likely vary from ebuild to ebuild in support)

 - - selinux        : !!internal use only!! Security Enhanced Linux support, this must be set by the selinux profile or breakage will occur

pclinux ~ #

```

----------

## gentoonew

nptl n'est pas pris en compte alors que mon make.conf :

USE="apache2 mysql pam ssl xml xml2 xvid amr nptl"

----------

## boozo

bon ben voilà tu as raté des choses là c'est tout   :Laughing: 

```
Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686)
```

déjà change de profile et recompile et ce sera mieux parce que tu as encore le profile de ton i386 activé avec ses useflags

donc tu n'as pas de "nptl" et "nptlonly" dans les uses de ton make.conf ce qui t'est confirmé par la sortie du equery uses glibc   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *Quote:*   

> pclinux ~ # emerge --info 
> 
>  Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686) 

 

... c'est quoi ce profile de brin encore???????????

EDIT : grillé!

Et fous nptlonly aussi dans ton make.conf nom di diou!

----------

## gentoonew

lol je suis newbie moi désolé

je change de profil comment...euh je recompile quoi... 

avec les commandes ca serait plus facile, j'ai pas vraiment dormi   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Temet

Putain mais ton CFLAGS est faux aussi!!! o_O''''

Bon, paste ton make.conf, ça pue la cata ta conf là!

----------

## gentoonew

looooooooooool

ok dejà jai ca : 

pclinux etc # ls -all /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 49 Jan 24 12:53 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/no-nptl

ensuite donc le make :

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built$

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="apache2 mysql pam ssl xml xml2 xvid amr nptl"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/p$

----------

## boozo

c'est rien tout le monde fait des bourdes et c'est pas une question d'age ; c'est comme çà qu'on apprend   :Wink: 

personnellement en premier lieu, je referais la toolchain emerge -1v binutils gcc glibc libtool et puis après un revdep-rebuild -pv pour voir et puis encore un -pND world pour voir touit est ok

edit : tiens c'est vrai çà j'avais loupé le cflag :/  en revanche tu n'as pas changé de profile là

/etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

----------

## gentoonew

jai besoin de refaire ca ?

je lai fait cette nuit yavai pas de soucis

ca va changer quelque chose maintenant alors que jai rien fait de plus ?

----------

## gentoonew

non jai pa change de flag ni de profile car je ne sais pas quoi faire   :Surprised: 

----------

## boozo

 *gentoonew wrote:*   

> non jai pa change de flag ni de profile car je ne sais pas quoi faire  

 

j'ai édité... 1°) refait le lien vers le bon profile d'abord

----------

## Temet

Bon, dans le désordre:

```
gentoo ~ # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1 *

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [5]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [6]   selinux/x86/2006.1
```

Je te conseille soit le 1, soit le 4 (sur ma liste à moi). Pour choisir, "eselect profile set x" ou "x" est le numéro du profile.

Pour ton make.conf, 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

USE="apache2 mysql pam ssl xml xml2 xvid amr nptl nptlonly" 

GENTOO_MIRRORS=blablablabla << à changer
```

Après, est ce que tu dois réémerger tout ou juste faire un "emerge -NDuav world", je ne sais pas. Moi je tenterais la deuxième solution avec un revdep-rebuild derrière ... et si ça passe, temps mieux  :Wink: 

----------

## gentoonew

ok merci bcp pour votre patience

donc jai changer le profile en 1

et je fait le make.conf mais je ne comprends pas ce quil faut changer dans le mirror , je laisse pas comme ca ?

----------

## boozo

nan le plus important c'est réemerger en premier lieu la toolchain après le world éventuellement pour le la prise ne compte du -N sur d'autres packages mais les plus critique c'est vraiment la toolchain   :Exclamation: 

----------

## gentoonew

bon je sais pas ce que je dois faire lol, mais en tout cas avec les commandes je vois bien que maintenant le nptl only sera pris en compte.

----------

## Temet

 *gentoonew wrote:*   

> ok merci bcp pour votre patience
> 
> donc jai changer le profile en 1
> 
> et je fait le make.conf mais je ne comprends pas ce quil faut changer dans le mirror , je laisse pas comme ca ?

 

Juste que t'as du gaffer pour copier ton GENTOO_MIRRORS, mais le tiens doit être bon.

J'ai mis "à changer" pour pas que tu fasses un copier coller en laissant "blablablabla"  :Wink: 

Moi je dois partir, je te laisse entre les bonnes mains de boozo  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

```
# eselect profile set default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop
```

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

Et après tout cela :

```
# emerge --sync && emerge -e world
```

... et va dormir !

À ton réveil n'oublie pas la mise à jour des fichiers de configuration via dispatch-conf (ou etc-update si tu n'as pas encore installé dispatch-conf).

----------

## gentoonew

merci ok jai laissé mon gentoo mirrors...

et maintenant le clown je fais quoi  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *gentoonew wrote:*   

> bon je sais pas ce que je dois faire lol, mais en tout cas avec les commandes je vois bien que maintenant le nptl only sera pris en compte.

 

Rontidjûuu   :Razz:   Tu refais la toolchain comme je te l'ai écrit plus haut 

 *Quote:*   

> personnellement en premier lieu, je referais la toolchain emerge -1v binutils gcc glibc libtool et puis après un revdep-rebuild -pv pour voir et puis encore un -pND world pour voir touit est ok 

 

edit : et pour les familiarités tu attendra d'avoir le NPTL stp merci... ces jeunes j'vous jure... respectent plus rien   :Wink: 

----------

## gentoonew

ok ok merciiiiiii

je vais la faire dans lapres midi je posterai ce soir

merci beaucoup, si je peux vous aider dans quoi que ce soit, ca sera aec plaisir!!!

----------

## gentoonew

une question bete au passage :

est il possible de lancer ces commandes avec putty (mon serveur est distant) et fermet putty, enfin non ca c'est pas possible mais je vais devoir embarquer mon portable et je voulais lancer les commandes "en arriere plan".

dois je avoir obligatoirement une session putty tout le temps ouverte durant les opérations ?

ok j'ai trouvé, je crois que c'est nohup commande

on va tenter  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

sinon tu peux utiliser un screen (app-misc/screen)

----------

## boozo

Question au passage également : c'est pas vraiment une config classique de serveur shared là    :Rolling Eyes:    enfin... je ne sais pas ce que tu en fait cela dit mais je pense que tu t'encombre de choses inutiles me gourre-je ?

----------

## gentoonew

bon bon...

```
pclinux ~ # tail -f nohup*

make[2]: *** wait: No child processes.  Stop.

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** wait: No child processes.  Stop.

make: *** wait: No child processes.  Stop.

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** wait: No child processes.  Stop.

sandbox:  Caught signal 1 in pid 13429

make[1]: *** wait: No child processes.  Stop.

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** wait: No child processes.  Stop.

```

ca a l'air bloqué....

----------

## gentoonew

ben ecoute au final jai beosin dun serveur lamp, + ffmpeg + flash media server

jai tout fait sauf le flash media server qui ne fonctionne pas lorsque linux est en linuxthreads, mais uniquement en nplt...

je touche a la fin....

mais là c'est bloqué

----------

## boozo

il semblerait... mais avec çà comme logs, on va avoir du mal   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gentoonew

alors jai relancé on va voir si ca bloque au meme endroit sauf que la je suis en console ouverte putty

sinon tu trouves que je fait des choses inutiles ?

----------

## gentoonew

bon alors merci a tous!!!!

je n'ai aps tout fini mais von le getenv envoie nptl et mon serveur FMS fonctionne sans soucis, la recompilationest ok, le revdep-rebuild est correct

il me reste plus qua refaire un bonemerge world mais la je suis trop trop content

merci merci je reviendrais pour le world ce soir

----------

## boozo

mais de rien, content de t'avoir été utile   :Wink: 

le reste devrait rouler sans coucis ;

pour ce qui est de ta config regarde du côté de tes useflags si tu n'en n'a pas d'inutiles pour ton usage (je pense à "cups" par exemple... )

regarde quel package utilise les flags que tu as d'activé, après tu lui fait au besoin une cure d'amaigrissement en ne conservant que ceux dont tu as réellement l'utilité - en général, un serveur ne doit posséder que le srtict minimum pour son usage afin de garantir une sécurité  optimale.

Allez, on attend le (résolu) ^^

----------

## gentoonew

ok c'est remoi.

pour les flags, c'est ceux de Make.conf ?

si oui les voici :

USE="apache2 mysql pam ssl xml xml2 xvid amr nptl nptlonly"

ils sont tous de moi sauf pam je sais plus ce que c'est...

voici donc ce que donne le emerge -pND world

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies  ..... ..... ..... ..... .... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2  USE="-X*" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3  USE="unicode*" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/less-394  USE="unicode*" 

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.2-r2  USE="-gtk* -qt3*" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1  USE="-X*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.17  USE="-alsa*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libdts-0.0.2-r5  USE="-oss*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r5  USE="-oss*" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/faac-1.24-r3 [1.24] 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20061016  USE="-encode* -imlib* -ogg* -oss* -sdl* -truetype* -vorbis*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r2  USE="-jpeg*" 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20061027.2 [20050804] 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/psmisc-22.2  USE="-X*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2-r1 [4.3.2] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.27 [2.6.26] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.19 [4.18] 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.2 [2.0.1] USE="unicode* -spell*" 

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/lynx-2.8.6-r1  USE="unicode*" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.31  USE="perl python -doc -guile -java -lua -mono -ocaml -php -pike -ruby -tcl -tk" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9  USE="unicode*" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2 [2.3.2-r1] USE="xml%*" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.15 [1.14-r1] USE="-jpeg*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r2 [3.2.2-r1] 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="-X*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-104-r11 [103] 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.5.4-r1 [0.5.4] USE="-jpeg*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="-X*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  USE="-X*" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1  USE="nptl* -motif*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  USE="-X*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="-X*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="-X*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="-X*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1-r1 [4.5_p1] USE="-X*" 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.4  USE="-gtk* -qt3* -qt4*" 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.1.6-r6  USE="unicode* -spell* -truetype*" 

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.6  USE="-X*" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-terms/xterm-222  USE="unicode* -truetype*" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4  USE="nptl* -sdl*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.7 [2.12.4-r1] 

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21  USE="-X*" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.2.6  USE="ppds* -X* -jpeg* -png*" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4  USE="-gif* -opengl*" 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  USE="-X* -gtk*" 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-db-ppds-20060720  

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720  USE="cups" 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r8 [3.5.5-r5] USE="-alsa* -arts* -avahi% -spell*" 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20060720  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkdeedu-3.5.4  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kiten-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kgeography-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/keduca-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kpercentage-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmplot-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kig-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kvoctrain-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kanagram-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeedu-applnk-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kwordquiz-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/klettres-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kturtle-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kverbos-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/blinken-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kbruch-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/eyesapplet-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kodo-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/fifteenapplet-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kworldwatch-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/amor-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kweather-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmoon-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktux-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kteatime-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktalkd-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdict-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdenetwork-kfile-plugins-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/librss-3.5.0  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kpf-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kppp-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/lisa-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/krdc-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kopete-3.5.5-r2  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksirc-3.5.5-r1  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdnssd-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kget-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/krfb-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5.0  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.3  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.0  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/klipper-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.5-r2 [3.5.5-r1] USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktip-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knetattach-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kstart-3.5.0  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5.5  USE="-arts* -opengl*" 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kate-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.5] USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/nsplugins-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.5] USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.5  USE="-arts* -kde*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kxkb-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdcop-3.5.1  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.0  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kpager-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/drkonqi-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.5.4  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktnef-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkholidays-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kode-3.5.2  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libksieve-3.5.0  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/mimelib-3.5.4  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkmime-3.5.3  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkpgp-3.5.4  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmailcvt-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/networkstatus-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktimer-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kgpg-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/superkaramba-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcalc-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kfloppy-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmilo-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kregexpeditor-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kedit-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksim-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdf-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kjots-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/khexedit-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ark-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/klaptopdaemon-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcharselect-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.5.5-r1  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kgamma-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcoloredit-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kghostview-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kview-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksvg-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksnapshot-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kiconedit-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kviewshell-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kruler-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmrml-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kolourpaint-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeadmin-kfile-plugins-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kuser-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcron-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/secpolicy-3.5.0  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/lilo-config-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kxsldbg-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kimagemapeditor-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kommander-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kfilereplace-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/klinkstatus-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkdegames-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/renamedlg-images-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksig-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.5.4  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeaddons-kfile-plugins-3.5.0  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/renamedlg-audio-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkcddb-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.5.5  USE="-arts* -vorbis*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmix-3.5.5  USE="-alsa* -arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmid-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/klatin-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kstars-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/khangman-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktouch-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kalzium-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/dcoprss-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knewsticker-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/certmanager-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkcal-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kfax-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.5] USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdvi-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/quanta-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.5.5  USE="-arts* -opengl*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/atlantik-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/lskat-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kpoker-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kpat-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksirtet-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kbackgammon-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/klines-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksnake-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kshisen-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksame-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kgoldrunner-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kblackbox-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kfouleggs-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmines-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksokoban-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktron-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kwin4-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kenolaba-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kbattleship-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmahjongg-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/konquest-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kjumpingcube-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksmiletris-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/klickety-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kreversi-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/katomic-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktuberling-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kspaceduel-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kate-plugins-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5.5  USE="-arts* -encode* -mp3* -vorbis*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kscd-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.5  USE="-arts* -opengl*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kappfinder-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.5-r1  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkpimexchange-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/korn-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksync-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-3.5.5  USE="-imlib*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdegames-meta-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knewsticker-scripts-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/atlantikdesigner-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kicker-applets-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdm-3.5.5-r1  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/konsole-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/konsolekalendar-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kandy-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.5-r1 [3.5.5] USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kalarm-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/konq-plugins-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/akregator-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kaddressbook-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmail-3.5.5-r1  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knotes-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kitchensync-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knode-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kaddressbook-plugins-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/konqueror-akregator-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/korganizer-3.5.5-r1  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-wizards-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/karm-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeaddons-meta-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-specialdates-3.5.5  USE="-arts*" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4  USE="nptl*" 
```

A faire ???

----------

## Magic Banana

Oui.  :Smile: 

----------

## gentoonew

et c'es reparti pour 36 h de compilation   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

ben... ça dépend... as-tu vraiment besoin de Kde et des ses 150 package sur ton "serveur"  lamp   ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

En corrolaire, tu parles des useflags du make.conf ok mais comme tu peux le voir avec un emerge --info, le profile que tu as sélectionné en active d'autres par défaut... après une fois encore c'est selon tes besoins... si c'est bon pour toi j'ai rien dit, c'est juste que cela me fait drôle d'avoir autant de choses sur un seveur dédié mais bon suis peut-être un peu trop oldschool  :Wink: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Euh, c'est peut-être une remarque bête, mais qu'est-ce que fait KDE sur un serveur ?

Edit : ah grillé (pourtant je ne suis pas vraiment oldschool  )  :Laughing: 

----------

## gentoonew

ben le kde cetait pour jouer un peu au poker   :Laughing: 

comme j'ai dit par ailleurs, ceci est un serveur test pour que je me familiarise au mieux avec gentoo, en installant tout par moi meme, c'est un serveur distant mais pas hebergé encore, il est a mon bureau, donc parfois je lance KDE.

Je suis un windowsien et dosien à la base, depuis le 3.1 et DOs 4.0  :Smile:  donc j'ai mes petites habitudes d'interfaces graphiques....

Mais c'est clair que j'en aurais aucune utilité dès que je prends mon dédié.

----------

## gentoonew

ok donc le emerge bloque j'ai eu des erreurs :

```
!!! ERROR: sys-apps/file-4.19 failed. 

emerge --newuse world! ERROR: sys-apps/file-4.19 failed. 

Call stack: 

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile 

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile' 

  environment, line 3531:   Called src_compile 

  file-4.19.ebuild, line 39:   Called distutils_src_compile 

  distutils.eclass, line 38:   Called die 

!!! compilation failed 

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/file-4.19/temp/build.log'. 
```

----------

## CryoGen

 *gentoonew wrote:*   

> ok donc le emerge bloque j'ai eu des erreurs :
> 
> ```
> !!! ERROR: sys-apps/file-4.19 failed. 
> 
> ...

 

-Boule de cristal révèle moi l'erreur de Gentoonew... 

- !?

----------

## gentoonew

ta boule a un soucis, tu devrais faire jouer la garantie...

si t'apelles darty, seront là en 48h.

Sinon, mon ffmpeg a été recompilé et foiré,car pas avec les bon use flag, j'ai du le recompiler encore une fois avec un -v....

----------

## Mickael

On te demande simplement les lignes de codes qui précèdent celles que tu affiches, je suis sur que tu trouveras dans les 20 qui précèdent celles déjà présentes, un error 1 ou 2 etc  :Wink:   Et oui, boule de cristal ne révèle pas le passé, mais uniquement l'avenir... comprends tu maintenant? Car ici, il n'y a pas de devin, et Darty, et bien, n'a rien avoir avec la choucroute.

----------

## Temet

 *Temet qui s'autocite wrote:*   

> @gentoonew : si tu veux un coup de main...
> 
> ```
> !!! compilation failed 
> 
> ...

 

----------

## gentoonew

je sais je rigolais  :Smile: 

le pc bloque aussi au reboot ....

il met un message du style :

```
shutting down lo

deactivating swap

Unmounting filesystems

remounting remainings filesystems readonly

INIT no more processes left in this run level
```

et bloqué... coupure à la main oblige...Last edited by gentoonew on Mon Feb 26, 2007 1:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gentoonew

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *Temet qui s'autocite wrote:*   @gentoonew : si tu veux un coup de main...
> 
> ```
> !!! compilation failed 
> 
> ...

 

```
yes yes make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/file-4.19/work/file-4.19/doc'

Making all in python

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/file-4.19/work/file-4.19/python'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/file-4.19/work/file-4.19/python'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/file-4.19/work/file-4.19'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/file-4.19/work/file-4.19'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/file-4.19/work/file-4.19'

running build

running build_ext

building 'magic' extension

creating build

creating build/temp.linux-i686-2.4

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -I./ -I../ -I../src -I/usr/include/ -I/usr/include/python2.4 -c py_magic.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/py_magic.o

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

error: command 'i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/file-4.19 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3531:   Called src_compile

  file-4.19.ebuild, line 39:   Called distutils_src_compile

  distutils.eclass, line 38:   Called die

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/file-4.19/temp/build.log'.
```

Donc a priori un soucis du au changement de CHOST (386 > 686)

----------

## Mickael

HOWTO 'Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

bonne lecture.

----------

## gentoonew

ok merci je comprends pas tout mais bon je teste ce script:

```
for package in $(grep i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc /var/db/pkg/ -r|cut -d\/ -f5-6); do emerge =${package}; done 
```

mais File n'apparait pas dedans but let's try...

----------

## nemo13

 *gentoonew wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> shutting down lo
> 
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] sys-apps/sysvinit
> 
>      Available versions:  2.86-r5 2.86-r6 (~)2.86-r7
> ...

 

c'est pour toi padawan  :Wink: 

----------

## gentoonew

nemo13 : merci ca a solutionné mon soucis de reboot

Mais j'ai toujours mon soucis de compilation, je vais t'enter de remerger python mais a part ca je vois pas

----------

## gentoonew

ok apres le emerge pyhton, plus de probleme pour file.

Mais bon, j'ai une question, j'ai foutu en l'air mon ffmpeg en faisant un :

emerge -ND world 

j'ai pu le réparer en rajoutant des flags dans le make.conf (dont je n'avais rien précisé lors de la premiere installation avec un simple emerge ffmpeg)

avant de reprendre mon world, j'aimerais savoir comment eviter de corrompre mes programmes ?

----------

## boozo

 *gentoonew wrote:*   

> ok apres le emerge pyhton, plus de probleme pour file.
> 
> Mais bon, j'ai une question, j'ai foutu en l'air mon ffmpeg en faisant un : emerge -ND world 
> 
> j'ai pu le réparer en rajoutant des flags dans le make.conf (dont je n'avais rien précisé lors de la premiere installation avec un simple emerge ffmpeg)
> ...

 

Je te propose à l'avenir :

1°) Toujours jeter un oeil à ce qui va être fait avec les options :  -pv (cad regarder les nouveaux package, useflag - s'il y'en a, etc.)

2°) Ne jamais utiliser la synthaxee #USE="foo" emerge -v bar   // la modification est volatile - de plus la méthode est obsolete (lire 3° ^^)

3°) ajouter les flags qui doivent-être permament et spécifique d'un programme dans le fichier package.use

 :Question:  par rapport à ta dernière phrase, où en es-tu exactement et surtout par quel "chemin" es-tu passé ? j'ai du mal à te suivre dans les étapes...

edit: ôte-moi d'un doute : réemerger python n'était pas une étape à réaliser lors du changement de chost ?

----------

## gentoonew

Merci pour vos aides

malheureusement, a part les programme spécifique que j'ai eu besoin d'installer, je ne connais pas les useflag des autres progs

tout en sachant que j'ai 270 programmes a mettre a jour avec le world ND

Je n'utilise pas normalement le USE="flag" emerge toto, mais c'était la commande du Tuto, donc je l'ai suivi

Pour python, il était écrit que cétait pas oligatoire, donc je ne l'avais pas fait...

Merci pour tout.

Maintenant j'en suis là :

j'ai commencé le world, mais je me suis arreté apres le packet file qui bloquait, maintenant il a pu s"installer (grace a la recompil python) et voila.

----------

## boozo

bon alors ?! Elle ronronne cette Gentoo ou pas ?    :Smile: 

Voir ces 4 pages de posts sans (résolu) me déprime   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gentoonew

loool

résolu .. oui et non je ne sais pas je suis sur la tangeante, il me reste ce emerge world a faire, mais j'ai peur , je veux le faire avec les bonnes options pour pas tout foutre en l'air   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boozo

Non recevable ! Les gentooistes n'ont pas peur de faire rougir le cpu !   :Twisted Evil: 

Qu'est-ce qui te manque comme infos pour faire cet upgrade ? 

Ici, à 5 pages de post sans "(résolu)" on prend un avertissement  :Mr. Green:  (surtout qu'en deux on en serait au même point :p )

----------

## gentoonew

non t'inquietes pas, je n'ai pas peur de faire chauffer le cpu!!!

Quand j'ai lancé le emerge -ND world , ca m'avait foutu en l'air certains programmes dès le début, donc  je l'avais stoppé

exemple, ffmpeg pas compilé avec ses use flag, j'ai du refaire un emerge -v ffmpeg pour tout faire rentrer dans l'ordre, et  rajouter les use flag manquants....

donc si je lance emerge -ND world, ya 250 maj, j'ai pas envie de tout foutre en l'air, ni de les faire un par un....

je suis dans le flou...

----------

## Tuxicomane

Pour voir à l'avance les USE FLAGS, dépendances, etc, tu peux utiliser les options -pvt avant chaque emerge.

Pour tes 250 paquets, tu peux déjà «découper» en commençant à mettre à jour «system» par un emerge -uDNpvt system, ça en fera déjà moins d'un coup  :Wink: 

<HS> j'ai pas l'air bête avec mon avatar qui est resté comme ça moi   :Embarassed:   </HS>

----------

